# KUALA LUMPUR | Trion Kuala Lumpur | 250m x 2 | 66 fl x 2 | 56 fl | U/C



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Binastra Land to launch flagship integrated development in Chan Sow Lin*
By Racheal Lee / TheEdgeProperty.com | May 28, 2016 6:45 AM MYT 










PETALING JAYA (May 28): Contractor-cum-property developer Binastra Land Sdn Bhd aims to launch its flagship and largest project – the RM1.3 billion Trion Kuala Lumpur – in Chan Sow Lin, an industrial area in Kuala Lumpur, at the end of the year.

The freehold mixed-use development will come up on a 14.075-acre parcel, on which currently stands a Volkswagen showroom that will be relocated in September.

Binastra Land CEO and managing director Datuk Seri Michael Tan notes that the project is expected to be completed in five years.

Once completed, Trion Kuala Lumpur will comprise retail, hotel, serviced apartments and office components.

“There will be three blocks above a 9-storey podium. The podium will have two levels of retail and the rest will be for parking bays. The retail will be about 70,000 sq ft, or 20 units, and we are going to keep half of these units. Also, there will be about 400 parking bays for the commercial component.”

Two out of the three blocks will comprise only serviced apartments while the third will have a mix of offices, hotels and serviced apartments. The residential towers will have more than 60 levels and will be the tallest in Kuala Lumpur upon completion, he adds.

There will be more than 1,300 serviced apartments in total, with built-ups of 650 sq ft and 1,000 sq ft, and most will be small units priced below RM800,000.

There will be only three levels in the office component, which will be kept by Binastra Land for its own use. Meanwhile, the company has appointed Mercure to manage and operate its four-star hotel that will have 260 rooms.

Chan Sow Lin, an industrial area in Kuala Lumpur, has seen plenty of interest from developers in recent years. This is thanks to its close proximity to the upcoming Bandar Malaysia as well as Dewan Bandaraya Kuala Lumpur’s plan to revitalise and transform Chan Sow Lin into a neighbourhood of residential, commercial and industrial properties.

http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/co...t-chan-sow-lin


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C



















https://zh-cn.facebook.com/pg/BinastraLand


----------



## Dean_14 (Oct 27, 2011)

U/C

Oct 2020

from Binastra 








Binastra Land


An established company in property development No.1&3, Jalan Jalil Jaya 3, Jalil Link, Bukit Jalil, 57000 Куала-Лумпур, Малайзия




www.facebook.com


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

